# Cured from crippling OCD. Read this, I can help.



## StandAlone

First, I'm ganna tell you a little bit about me. I'm a 17 year old kid who went from smoking my worries away and just straight partying. I went through this deep shit called OCD, Anxiety, and DP. I even still got the Dp 8 months later. In the summer of 2012, I had a lot of money from some investments I made, and I blew it all on weed. If I were to calculate the amount of money I spent on weed and told you, you'd be amazed. I was always a crazy kid with a bright future, in a rich family. I chose to be a partier and I got in to smokin weed every day in the summer. I had a little bit of insomnia so the weed helped it a little. I was a great lacrosse player before this tragedy happened, and I had to sit out for a whole season. I'd still practice a lot just because I started skipping school. I couldn't take the attention and I couldn't communicate with people. It felt like my thoughts were in a maze and everyone I had to pull out would be a challenged. My nose was constantly bothering me after my nose surgery, and It didn't feel right. I broke my nose about two years ago on a trampoline and I suffered from a broken bridge for really three years. I breath loud and shit, but anyways, It still hurts. Gettin surgery in a month. So It started hittin me slowly. Like I'd notice I couldn't play Bball or lacrosse as good. My friends were mad worried about me but I felt like I couldn't explain to them what was happening with me. 6 months later, I started seeking for severe help, and I found someone called Dr. Khalique in west hartford, CT. She prescribed me the right meds to get me out of this junk. I was on Prozac, Zoloft, Propranolol, Seroquel, and a lot more. I was also On a ton of supplements that hardly helped me other than the L theanine. She finally assured me that I better seek more help, so I went to a psychologist who helped me with my severe anxiety. The second she saw me, she insured me that what I had was called OCD. At the moment, I didn't care, I just wanted to get better. But let me tell you, she knew exactly how to get me better. She started teaching me how to change the way I thought about things, and how it's negatively effecting my mental state. I was always concerned on what people thought, and she taught me to not care, and to do everything I can to get better. Next, she told me to write down my OCD rituals. Mine were very small, but they were really effecting me negatively. She told me to work on stop doing them, and the week after that, I gained sooo much energy. You have no clue how good this feeling was, finally feeling a little better. It got to the point where I was beginning to open up to people, and tell people how I was feeling. I always felt uncomfortable, but the only way you get over that uncomfortableness is to allow it to be uncomfortable. I've learned that the things that bothered me back then, don't bother me anymore because I allowed them to bother me, and basically sucked it up. But I understand how crippling DP/Dr, Anxiety can be. It's the worst thing you can ever imagine, but i promise you everyone will get out of it eventually, and when you do, you will be such a better person. Coming out of this shit hole experience makes me appreciate the little things in life, and I just constantly feel happy and relaxed. It also made me realize that I want to help people who are in a mental fogginess like I was, for the rest of my life. People who has the question, "can I smoke weed when my dp is gone" here is your answer. Yes! First you basically have to get your shit together tho and your anxiety down. It's been two monthes since I felt better, and I've already smoked about 4 times and drank 3. yes I agree I'm a little crazy, but I can explain to you this feeling of getting out, It's like you know you'll never go back in because you've learned. So everyone who thinks there life will be significantly different after this experience is wrong, and I can almost gurintee you it will only be better. People, I'm telling you that you need to fight through this no matter how hard it is. I can't tell you how many suicidal thoughts I had, I remember planning on killing myself on 4/20, national pot smoking day. It was so scary how real it was, that I actually would've done it. I just want to tell everyone that I can help in some way If you need help, and If you have any questions, feel free to ask me! I just want to help everyone I can who's struggling, because I've been there and it's not fun.

Good luck to everyone,

Andrew


----------



## colinCT

Hey please reply I need help out of my own fucking mind. I'm 18. Let's make things short(I'm a little high so), have extreme ocd I been living with it I can't leave this state of mind. The rituals are tidious an social scenarios are a bitch. please email at colinm_[email protected] I ALSO LIVE IN CT btw maybe we can chill  _


----------

